# Hello from Laughing Dog Honey



## Laughing Dog Honey (Sep 11, 2015)

I am the proud owner of Laughing Dog Honey, out of Troy, Ohio. I was referred to Bee Source by a family member who has been raising bees since he was 8! I am excited to be here and soak up the knowledge.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome LDH!


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Welcome. G


----------



## Laughing Dog Honey (Sep 11, 2015)

Thank you so much!


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

thats funny my sister inlaw owns the laughing dog mobile pet grooming haha welcome


----------



## Laughing Dog Honey (Sep 11, 2015)

That is funny! I named my company after my dog... then I found out how many "Laughing Dog..." companies there were. I am lucky it was available.


----------



## tim8557 (Feb 6, 2015)

Welcome from a fellow Buckeye 40 miles south of you.


----------



## Laughing Dog Honey (Sep 11, 2015)

Thank you! Love the quote.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## Laughing Dog Honey (Sep 11, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

